# Rat Fink slot cars coming!



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I see in the AW catalog a small article on coming cars. Listed 6 Big Daddy Roth Rat Fink cars. Any pictures around or ideas on what characters? Very cool and a perfect combination. What took so long? Thanks AW looking forward to them.


----------



## Here's Chucky! (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd be interested in them for sure. Keep us posted or pm me when you hear or see them.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

post No# 20...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=364012&page=2


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Rat Fink Cars*

here are the pictures of the rat fink cars that are here in the morning along with the new top fuel dragsters.

Richard.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Aren't they xtractions and not ultra-g's?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

All X-Tractions now get shipped as UltraGs. If you don't like the traction magnet, just pop it out and it's an X-Traction like the old days.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for the pics and link. They look prety cool to me. Gotta get them!


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

The drags look good, are they based on real color schemes though?

The other cars are a new low for AW.


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

wheelz63 said:


> here are the pictures of the rat fink cars that are here in the morning along with the new top fuel dragsters.
> 
> Richard.


they look like x-mas ornaments...


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

iam really getting tired of AW using the same cars and just throwing different paint jobs on them,,come on autoworld .do some new castings!!!!!!!


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't like to be a moaner but I'm with the guys who are unhappy with this set. Same old bodies, same old problems. Ugly paint and ugly engine blocks. 

Autoworld must have the moulds to more cars squirrelled away in their Skunkworks. Why can't they see that fresh new designs with professional racing car paint schemes or plain street cars = lots more sales than they are getting at the moment. 

I don't really agree with the notion that flames and chrome makes more kids want these releases either. When I was a kid with my AFX set and with Matchbox cars before that, I always preferred the cars that I could see were believable and realistic. 

Of course I am extremely happy that there are companies still producing HO slot cars but I really do think it is time for Autoworld to start pushing the envelope again and maybe spending to accumulate.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gareth said:


> I don't like to be a moaner but I'm with the guys who are unhappy with this set. Same old bodies, same old problems. Ugly paint and ugly engine blocks.
> 
> Autoworld must have the moulds to more cars squirrelled away in their Skunkworks. Why can't they see that fresh new designs with professional racing car paint schemes or plain street cars = lots more sales than they are getting at the moment.
> 
> ...



even just re-releasing the very earlier releases w/ help (??) :freak:

my 2 cents 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

my understanding is that the tooling is very expensive and most businesses like Auto World order a tremendous number of bodies made right away from each tooling in order to make back the investment. they are obviously not painted immediately allowing for future paints schemes.
I have talked with Tom S and Bob B about this a little regarding their enterprises with making fresh new bodies for the AFX type chassis and they have told me the tooling expense is nearly prohibitive.
that ordering a large amount of bodies from each tooling is the only way to pay for it all in the end.
I have shared this many times on quite a few threads here and so have other members mentioned this.

I DO agree that I WANT different bodies made available, but it ain't the 60's/70's anymore with a "successful" foreign war boosting industries and crude oil (from which plastic is refined) selling for pennies a barrel.
the times and circumstances must be considered and weighed in context to the luxuries we want and can afford.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I do completely understand about the tooling expense. That's why we've seen Racemasters working through all of the GT40 liveries and why the next releases from them will be different liveries of the Peugeot.

I think for me it is a question of what styles you like. I'd be more into buying the Autoworld cars if the colour schemes were plainer. 

You only have to look at the customising sub-forum to see how popular painting your own cars is. How about releasing plain white bodies? 

I do apologise if I've come across as ranting or moaning and unwilling to support an HO manufacturer. I really want to support them and I do own Autoworld cars which I really like. I still have several on my want list that I've not been able to track down as yet too.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I just wish they would fix the goofy rear fender opening on the willies.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Munny Schmunny*

...it costs the same amount to paint a car ugly as it does to do a bitchen paint job. 

Another release that obviously indicates zero understanding and complete disregard for the "Zen of the Automobile Craft". 

No soul.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

well, I understand the reasoning a little, and I really don't completely get it.

Since the t jets came back....AW introduces how many new chassis styles, each one with a new series of bodies? Even a repro 4 gear chassis, never really that popular when new, and new bodies to go with all. Drag cars.... so completely new and unique bodies and chassis are in the mix and apparently all are worth the investment. New... except for t jet bodies.... 

I still think they should have put Rat Fink's head in the RF Baja Bronco (?) instead of the ancient AFX guys. They didn't use AFX heads in the Batmobile, did they?


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Let me see. They release the same old cars with goofy paint jobs and the prices keep going up. I own dozens of AW's but these last few releases I just pass on. Dave.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

If I was 12 years old I would probably think they are cool but to an old fart like me they are kinda dumb looking.I like to sticjk to slots that look like the real cars not cartoonish ones.I would like to see more Nascar stocker and drag car paint schemes to mimic the actual vintage :thumbsup: and modern race cars and more colors/variations of the factory musclecars.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I think A Rat Fink themed line should have had more period hot rods or some of Roth's cars not just 70s cars with dumb paint.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

SouthLyonBen said:


> I think A Rat Fink themed line should have had more period hot rods or some of Roth's cars not just 70s cars with dumb paint.




Agreed


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Agreed


DITTO... Dudes !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------

